# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Service σε Τηλεκατευθύνσεις R/C μοντέλων...

## nassosxlvbros

Μιας και ασχολούμαι και επισκευάζω 30 και πλέον έτη αυτά τα μαραφέτια είπα να γράψω για αυτά....
Τα συστήματα τηλεχειρισμού έχουν εξελιχτεί τόσο σε αξιοπιστία παρεμβολών όσο και σε κόστος,αλλά υπάρχουν και τα παλιά συστήματα με τους κρυστάλλους που είναι ακόμα αξιόμαχα και πιθανόν να χρειάζονται κάτι.
Αν κάποιος από σας χρειάζεται κάτι,ψάχνει,ή αναζητεί.ας ποστάρει.!
Αν χρειάζεται κάποιος σέρβις σε τηλεκατευθύνσεις (πομπός δέκτης) μάρκες όπως Futaba-JR-Hitec-Graupner-ACE-Kraft κλπ φορτιστές ή σερβομηχανισμούς,ή ηλεκτρονικά speed control,ας αφήσει μήνυμα.

----------

